# New to forum and Have puppy pics



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi I live in Idaho. I just discovered this forum. It is very informative and I love it. I had 4 litters of pups born from June 17th to July 5th. Here is a picture of the whole bunch together all 16 of them. I just love the breed. Hope you all enjoy the pics. Jennifer


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

you love the breed? or you love TO breed? LOL. 
that's a whole lotta havs!!! 
cute, cute, cute!!

welcome.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm thinking the pups are adorable,but that's alot of puppies to have all in a short period of time. What kind of health testing do you do?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

pups a plenty!!

hi there.

joe


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG how cute!


----------



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

My vet checks them all out very closely. There is no one in Idaho that does the health tests. Since my vet has never found any health problems or defects she doesn't recommend persuing any testing outside the state.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

wow.......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I think there is a lot you might want to read about health testing though.

Might want to start here: http://havanese.org/hcaHealth.htm


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

jennsing said:


> My vet checks them all out very closely. There is no one in Idaho that does the health tests. Since my vet has never found any health problems or defects she doesn't recommend persuing any testing outside the state.


Hi Jennifer,
Welcome to the forum. I am sure you realize that a vet can't tell you if a Havanese has bad hips without taking an xray. If xray's are taken, it is very simple to send them into OFA. Your vet can also sign the OFA application for passing Patella's. As for CERF, well, that can be done if a little seaching is done. BAER can be done by many vets that offer it, but sometimes that can be the hardest thing to get done if you live in a remote area. Doing health testing is really a way of trying to make sure the breeding Havanese are not going to pass something on to their off-spring. Nothing gives us a 100% guarantee that something won't go wrong, but it is a beginning point.

The HCA tries very hard to educate the buying public so they don't purchase puppies from parents that have not had any health testing done. This is just one way of breeding to improve the breed.

Here is a facility in Idaho that does CERF. You might contact them and see if they know of any other's in the state. Many dog shows offer CERF clinics too. I hope this helps you a little. 
WestVet Animal Emergency & Specialty Center
Dr. Heather Low
5019 N. Sawyer Ave.
Garden City, ID 83714
Phone 208-375-1600
[email protected]


----------



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. I had heard there was someone in the area getting certified to do the cerf testing but I did not know she had finished. I will contact her asap.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!
Just to let you know, we aren't being bossypants, just trying to help..
Sometimes it seems more bossyeace: LOL
Dawna
Mod


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jennifer. 
Those puppies sure are cute!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have no problem being a bossy pants. WE NEED MORE PICTURES!!!!  how cute.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to you and your puppies.....there is a wealth of information on this forum....I'm sure you only wants what is best for the breed, so all the help and information will only make your puppies better!!! I love the coloring of you furbabies...now we need pictures of the parents!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

HA. Missybossypants. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! Cute puppies. Puppies, puppies everywhere. This is a great group. You'll love it here.


----------



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

I have 6 Havanese.







Max







Wylie







Autumn







Goldie and LouLou







Cocoa

Hope this works.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautiful Hav's! 
We need more puppy pictures...please!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

White Chocolate and Cocoa.







Golden Sable







Black Licorice







Itty Bitty Brown sable


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute puppies!

You had your 4 females all pregnant at the same time? wow... this must be a lot of work for you to take care of 4 litters at once!

I'm assuming your 2 males are the fathers of all the litters?

Ryan


----------



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes I have 4 females and 2 males. The females all go into heat at the same time as they are in the same kennel. So I get alot at one time. I would like to spread it out a bit though.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

Is this the first time you've had this many puppies at a time?


----------



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes this is the first time I have had all my 4 females have puppies.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You are a crazy lady! :biggrin1:
I recently had 2 litters of puppies (although they were 6 weeks apart) and I was about to lose my mind! I had 12 puppies total and let me tell you~ Thats alot of poop! uke: Hehe
I really was a lot of fun, but alot of work too! To get 12 of them going on the pee pad, to make sure they were eating enough at meal time, giving them all individual attention, bathing them~ yikes! 
Do you have homes lined up for all of them?
Do you mind me asking what you sell them for? (you can pm me if you like)~
I look forward to seeing them grow, thanks for the pictures because they are adorable!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are precious puppies.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

jennsing said:


> My vet checks them all out very closely. There is no one in Idaho that does the health tests. Since my vet has never found any health problems or defects she doesn't recommend persuing any testing outside the state.


The sad part is where you think they are healthy but you can be totally wrong. I know a lot of people who have shown their dogs to an AKC championship, done all of the required health tests at a year and turned around at two years old to have them fail their hips. Or, they pass all the health tests except the Baer testing. It is extremely heartbreaking but is neccesary to do.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- love the new pic with all 3 of your girls!!! :focus:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you start doing health testing...if a person really loves the breed and not just the money the breed generates,then the betterment of the breed is foremost. No doubt the pups are cute,but it would be a big risk to the buyer. There are some breeders on the forum that I know could guide you (a couple already have) but they are wonderful.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Speaking as a puppy buyer who is only interested in a pet, not a show dog, I would never buy a puppy from someone who didn't do all the health testing. Let's face it, these puppies aren't cheap. No matter how much money one makes, plunking down $1500 to $2500 for a dog is a huge investment. Knowing that there are no absolute guarantees when it comes to genetics, I would still want to be sure my puppy came from the healthiest background possible. I'm so glad I found the HCA web site when I first started researching the breed.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> I hope you start doing health testing...if a person really loves the breed and not just the money the breed generates,then the betterment of the breed is foremost. No doubt the pups are cute,but it would be a big risk to the buyer. There are some breeders on the forum that I know could guide you (a couple already have) but they are wonderful.


I agree and with liver and thyroid issues becoming more common in the breed, it is becoming more and more necessary to do testing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow that is a lot of puppies, they are adorable.

One way you could spread it out would be to only breed 2 at a time. First heat only breed 2 then the next heat breed the other two, you would still have 4 litters a year assuming you do not breed back to back heats.


----------



## jennsing (Jul 12, 2008)

I called the vet to make cerf appts but the receptionist said all my dogs have to be microchipped. Only 2 of them are so I guess I will have to get the other ones done before I can do it.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

That is fantastic~
You should call the vet back and see if they can check patella's and do the hip x-rays for OFA while you are there! Then you would get 3/4 of the health testing done in one day! Woooo Hooooo!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Jennifer,
Welcome to the forum and I know we can be overwhelming at times but that is because we love this breed so much. You have some very nice looking adults and they look very well cared for and is there any way you could give us their AKC registered names and which father goes with which mommy? That is quite a pile of puppies and I know how hard it was when I had two litters that had 14 puppies between the two girls. They have so many needs at different stages as far as socialization and with your adorable baby that must make it even harder. You must never get any sleep between the 2 legged and 4 legged little ones and keeping up those lovely coats. Good job. I am so happy you have found us and we can at least help you with getting your health testing done and we can also help you with how to send all of that in to the various agencys so it is kept track of all in one spot. It makes finding your paper work so much easier. You will find that you need a microchip number on each dog to register any of your paperwork with CERF and also OFA. Maybe there is someone close to you on the list that could help you with puppy socialization also, that is a job that most of us jump on really quickly. Maybe they could even help you when you make the trip to the vets as I am sure you will have your hands full. Congratulations on the puppies and we look forward to more pictures as they get older. Pictures are something we all love.


----------

